# [INSTALLATION]Depuis une autre distrib[RESOLU]

## genosias

Salut à tous et à toutes,

j'ai déjà utilisé deux ou trois distributions linux et je me suis dis qu'il était temps de passer à cette fameuse Gentoo.

J'ai donc redimensionné ma partition abritant ma kubuntu, créé une partition ext3 avec l'espace libéré, 

j'ai imprimé le manuel et téléchargé le live-cd de gentoo 2006.1.

Je suis motivé mais ca m'embête un peu de paralyser ma machine pendant la looongue installation prévue.

Donc j'aimerai installer gentoo depuis kubuntu, j'ai cru comprendre que c'était possible grâce à la commande "chroot", 

j'ai trouvé quelques renseignements mais rien de très limpide, donc si parmis vous quelqu'un se sent motivé pour m'expliquer en détails et simplement la manipulation à effectuer du moins jusqu'a ce que le manuel puisse prendre le relais, ce serait cool.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by genosias on Sun Jan 07, 2007 10:10 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

Hello et bienvenue sur ce forum !

En parlant de manuel je pense que http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/altinstall.xml#doc_chap6 est ce que tu cherches   :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

La seule différence si tu installes depuis une autre distribution est que tu dois télécharger le stage et l'arbre portage, sinon le reste est le même.

Donc suis la doc.   :Smile: 

----------

## genosias

Merci de vos réponses et surtout bonne année!

(J'espère que vous avez passé de bonnes fêtes)

Alors, 

j'ai téléchargé le fichier  "stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2" (j'éspère que j'ai bien choisis pour un amd sempron, j'ai pas trouvé de version "k7")

je l'ai décompressé dans la partition dédiée à gentoo (montée dans /media/gentoo)

J'ai téléchargé le fichier "portage-latest.tar.bz2" que j'ai décompressé dans "/media/gentoo/usr"

avec la commande "sudo tar -xvjf /home/genosias/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /media/gentoo/usr"  

jusque là je dois avoir bon.

Ensuite je suppose que je dois reprendre à l'étape d'installation "5.e. Configurer les options de compilation"

et enchaîner avec  "6. Installer le système de base de Gentoo"

6.a. Entrer dans le nouvel environnement (chroot)

Donc là je devrais suivre les étapes et taper :

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

 >> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

depuis une console de ma kubuntu?

c'est là que j'ai du mal à comprendre en fait.

peut on me dire si c'est bien la bonne manière de procéder et par la meme occasion m'expliquer la commande chroot?

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

ça va pas marchez si tu oublies les étapes suivantes:

- copie de ton resolv.conf vers le chroot

- montage de /dev 

- montage /proc

et après tu pourra passer à l'étape 6.a

----------

## truz

Salut !

 *genosias wrote:*   

> la partition dédiée à gentoo (montée dans /media/gentoo)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Donc là je devrais suivre les étapes et taper :
> ...

 Dans ton cas c'est plutôt 

```
chroot /media/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Grosso modo la commande chroot va t'emprisonner dans le répertoire de ta future gentoo afin de finir son installation. Ainsi les programmes que tu lanceras depuis le chroot utiliseront les fichiers de configuration de ta future gentoo et non ceux de la distrib qui te permet d'installer gentoo. Les commandes lancées seront elles aussi celles de ta gentoo. Par exemple depuis ton chroot le fichier /etc/fstab correspond en réalité à /media/gentoo/etc/fstab.

edit: précisions

----------

## genosias

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> ça va pas marchez si tu oublies les étapes suivantes:
> 
> - copie de ton resolv.conf vers le chroot
> 
> - montage de /dev 
> ...

 

oui je n'oubliais pas ca, je l'ai juste sauté dans mon explication

 *truz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans ton cas c'est plutôt 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

bien vu, faut pas que j'oublie en le tapant   :Confused: 

je crois comprendre beaucoup mieux, je vais commencer de ce pas, merci   :Wink: 

on peut faire toute l'installation comme cela? c'est génial   :Very Happy: 

je vous tiens au courant

----------

## ghoti

 *genosias wrote:*   

> on peut faire toute l'installation comme cela? c'est génial   

 

En effet, et ça marche : à l'époque j'avais installé ma gentoo à partir d'une SuSE : la gentoo compilait dans son coin pendant que je continuais à batifoler avec la SuSE.

Petit conseil toutefois : utilise un vrai terminal et pas un genre "xterm". Cela évite de planter l'installation en cas de crash de l'environnement graphique.

Une autre solution, plus souple et plus élégante, est d'utiliser l'application screen

----------

## geekounet

 *genosias wrote:*   

> j'ai téléchargé le fichier  "stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2" (j'éspère que j'ai bien choisis pour un amd sempron, j'ai pas trouvé de version "k7")

 

Perdu, fallait prendre le stage3 i686, il est mieux adapté à ton cpu, ça t'évitera des galères avec le CHOST et les profiles, et te permettra d'avoir le support NTPL entre autres, qui n'est pas disponible en i386 (le stage que tu as choisi)

----------

## Magic Banana

Je plussoie geekounet. Ça va pas te faire plaisir à lire mais recommence tout avec un stage3-686-2006.1.tar.bz2 si tu ne veut exploiter tous les jeux d'instructions de ton processeur (gains en performance) et surtout éviter de commencer ta vie gentooesque avec des problèmes de NTPL.

----------

## genosias

niiiioooonn!!!  :Shocked: 

bon pas grave j'étais pas trop loin, heureusement que je garde un oeil sur le forum.

enfin ca va, ce que j'ai déjà acquis sera facile à reproduire ...  :Razz: 

merci

----------

## genosias

j'ai un problème durant la suite de l'installation,

tout se passe bien jusqu'à l'installation de grub 

grub-install /dev/hda

The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.

Voici comment sont organisés mes disques:

hda1: windows xp

hda2: swap

hda3:kubuntu

hda4: gentoo

hdb1: le /home de gentoo

hdd1: le /home d'ubuntu

voici mon fstab (de gentoo):

```

/dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0

/dev/hda2       none                swap    sw              0       0

/dev/hda3       /mnt/ubuntu     ext3    defaults,noatime         0  0

/dev/hda4       /                      ext3    defaults,noatime                   0       1

/dev/hdb1       /home              vfat    defaults,noatime        0       0

/dev/hdd1       /mnt/hdd1        ext3    defaults,noatime                   0       0

/dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom       auto    noauto,user     0       0

/dev/sda1       /mnt/mp3         auto    rw,noauto,user,exec    0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

voici mon grub.conf

```

# Entrée par défaut, 0 est la première, 1 la deuxième, etc.

default 0

# Délai en secondes avant de lancer l'entrée par défaut

timeout 30

# Jolie image « splash »

# Mettez la ligne suivante en commentaire

# si votre machine n'a pas de carte graphique.

splashimage=(hd0,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

# Partition qui contient l'image du noyau

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/gentoo root=/dev/hda4 vga

title=kubuntu

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-k7 root=/dev/hda3 ro

# Les lignes suivantes servent à démarrer un système Windows.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Comme vous le voyez, je n'ai pas de partition /boot sur hda1, j'essaye donc d'installer grub sur la partition du système

Ensuite, j'essaye la méthode alternative pour installer grub manuellement:

```

grub> root (hd0,3)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0,3)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: File not found

```

j'ai trouvé cette page qui parle de cette erreur:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/grub-error-guide.xml

mais j'ai du loupé quelque chose car ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Si vous voyez mon erreur, ou si vous voyez que je suis à coté de la plaque ce serait sympa de me prévenir   :Wink: 

ps:les fichiers /boot/gentoo et /boot/grub/stage1 existent bien

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

Si je lis entre les lignes tu as ubuntu d'installé.

donc en supposant que cette distrib tourne déja , il n'est pas nécessaire de réinstaller grub puisque ubuntu te l'as fait.

il te suffit de modifier le menu.st de ton ubuntu ; le mien est du style :

```
# 2007-01-05 Ubuntu est un gros boeuf qui veut toujours tripoter le menu.

#            je le laisse faire après mes conf puis je remplace/vire.

timeout 30

color black/cyan yellow/cyan

default 0

fallback 1

# gentoo active 

title= gentoo active sdb6 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1-test-usb

kernel (hd1,5)/boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1-test-usb root=/dev/sdb6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-24@85

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified

## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

blabla 

title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-23-386

root            (hd1,6)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sdb7 ro quiet splash

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386

savedefault

boot

blabla 

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
```

A adapter par rapport à tes partitions.A+

----------

## genosias

ok, j'essaye

alors...

si je rajoute

```
 

 gentoo 

 title= gentoo 

 kernel (hd0,3)/boot/gentoo -test-usb root=/dev/hda4 

```

dans mon menu.lst

en démarrant sur l'entrée gentoo au démarrage j'obtiens cette erreur:

```

error15: 

file not found

```

des idées?

----------

## genosias

j'ai réussi à démarrer en mettant le fichier "gentoo" (l'image du noyau) dans le /boot de ubuntu.

et en rajoutant au menu.lst :

# gentoo  

 title= gentoo

 root          (hd0,3)

 kernel (hd0,2)/boot/gentoo -test-usb root=/dev/hda4

enfin, ca démarre mais je recois un message 

WARNING: unable to open a initial console

kernel panic -not syncing: no init found  try passing init=option to kernel

je me renseigne aussi de mon coté mais j'ai toujours besoin d'aide

----------

## nost4r

VÃ©rifie que tu passÃ© en dur dans le noyau ton controleur , carte mÃ¨re , sata ou ide ...

----------

## Jacqueline

oupps  :Embarassed: 

Si je puis me permettre....  quelques explications générales sur grub.. j'aime trop grub et ça me fait de la peine de voir des gens galérer avec..  c'est un peu long mais  comme tu as cumulé les problèmes..

 Grub c'est comme un jeu de pistes..  faut trouver le message à chaque étape pour arriver au bout..

 Un seul grub suffit sur  ses disques.. pour lancer plusieurs sytèmes  et si le multiboot  linux  windows ne pose pas trop de pb aux gens qui découvrent grub et linux, le  multiboot avec deux ou trois linux en pose davantage  

 les installeurs auto ne laissent pas toujours le choix d'installer  grub ou non et de l'installer ici ou là, dans une partition séparée ou pas ,  alors que deux  petites cdes grub sont suffisantes  pour récupérer les cas les plus tordus...

 gentoo bin puisqu'on l'intalle manuellement  tout va bien

Partition séparée ou pas  ?    no pasa nada !

Avantage de la partition séparée  :

- on ne la monte que pour l'install de  grub ou pour modifier  le menu de boot lorsqu'on veut rajouter une ligne dans le menu pour une nouvelle distrib installée... sinon cette partition n'a pas besoin d'être montée pour booter avec grub.... et donc protégée.. 

- on peut virer toutes ses distribs,  mais on garde son grub.. juste le menu à adapter...

 Mais !  boot sur une partition séparée ou pas, une fois la partition séparée montée bien sûr   :Smile:   ( pour l'install )  c'est un rep /boot dans lequel on copie l'image du kernel et celle de l'initrd , avec à coté un sous-rep /grub si on a choisi d'installer grub.. 

Si on installe quatorze distribs  automatiques on peut avoir quatorze grub.. et en principe la dernière installée a le dernier mot et est supposée connaître elle même et toutes les autres..

Mais le maître du jeu dans le multiboot  (et dans le simple boot aussi)  : c'est le MBR différent pour pour Windows, Grub et Lilo ...

 Deux grandes options :   

 - l'installer dans le secteur 0 du disque appellé secteur d'amorçage du disque.. donc setup = (hd0 ) pour le premier disque vu par grub  

- l'installer dans le secteur d'amorçage de la partition où on installe le système  donc comme tu as fait : setup=(hd0,3) 

Mais dans ce dernier cas  il n'y aura pas de lien entre le MBR du disque et ce MBR installé en tête de partition..  

 Le MBR en tête du disque  n'étant pas écrasé va aller trouver la suite du boot ( stage2 ) qu'il avait avant : donc celui d'Ubuntu.....    qui ne connaissait pas encore Gentoo, lorsqu'il a été installé....... et jamais tu booteras comme ça sur Gentoo..

 si !  même deux options 

 - Rajouter quatre lignes ( cdes grub ) dans le menu.lst de la Ubuntu pour booter direct  sur le kernel  de gentoo  (et puios on s'entappe que stage & ait été installé dans le secteur Zéro de la partoche... et ça évitera de passer par deux menus de grub ! :

-title

-root 

-kernel

-initrd

 ( avec les bonnes options bien sur..)

 - Rajouter trois lignes dans le menu.lst d'Ubuntu pour retrouver le Stage 1 de la gentoo avec chainloader sur hd0,3 mais c'est un deuxième grub , avec un deuxième menu.. un deuxième bootsplash

Il faut donc faire le lien manuellement pour un autre Linux (alors que c'est fait automatiquement pour un windows), avec chainloader en modifiant le menu.lst  de la partition de boot (séparée ou non ) vers laquelle nous renvoie le MBR installé en tête de disque bootable et alors on   passe du grub d'Ubuntu avec un title gentoo et chainloader vers un deuxième grub, celui de gentoo installé entièrement sur la partition hd0,3 dans ton exemple... ( exactement comme l'entrée de boot de windows nous renvoie sur la suite du chargeur de windows sur (hd0,0), grâce à la norme multiboot respectée par presque tous les OS... sauf qquns..) 

Avec chainloader on charge un chargeur ( mono boot : celui de windows ou multiboot : stage1 et 1.5 du grub installé en tête de partition hd0, 3 ( donc la hda4)   autrement on charge directement un kernel avec la cde kernel et un initrd avec la cde initrd de menu.lst.  

Le chemin du kernel ( ou vmlinuz ), est  :

- relatif si on a mis root = telle partition  ( exemple :  (hd0,3)  dans menu.lst  et donc /boot/kernel***  de la partition désignée avec root=

- absolu  ( hd0,2)/boot/kernel*** si on a pas refixé  le bon root avant avec la cde root=(hd0,2) dans cette entrée de boot..

 Grub c'est un truc d'enfer,  très souple , mais cette souplesse pose qq problèmes  à ceux qui n'ont pas plus que  flirté avec...

La cde root peut se trouver une seule fois en tête de menu.lst... 

 - si tous les kernels sont regroupés dans une partition /boot séparée où on a regroupé différents kernels   

- si tous les kernels sont regroupés dans le rep /boot d'un système quelconque,  mais ce serait idiot  ! 

faudrait aimer les complications pour copier le kernel de gentoo dans la /boot de la Ubuntu..même si ça marche dans le principe  : on raze Ubuntu  : formatage de la partition et adieu le kernel de la gentoo . 

enfin il ne suffit pas de copier le kernel , mais aussi inirtd... ( celui qui va avec ce kernel ( sinon )  

 tu l'as pas fait ? bin c'est kernel panic !

Lol ! c'est ce que tu as fait pendant que je finaissais le  post...    ça marche  , mais c'est pas propre... laisse moi le noyau gentoo sur la partition gentoo.. 

Une partition de boot unique on ne la raze jamais et on peut y regrouper tous les kernels qu'on veut dans des rep par distrib....  suffit de donner le chemin dans grub.conf ou menu.lst... 

Dans menu.lst  la cde root=(telle partition)  peut se retrouver  avec des valeurs de partition différentes en tête de chaque entrée de boot  de menu.lst ( cas le plus fréquent : kernel installé dans le rep /boot de chaque partition sytème )

Mais Grub  au moment de son install a besoin de quelques fichiers  "collés" sur la partition où on l'installe avec root =  ( une partition )  et setup = (le disque  ou une partition )

- ces fichiers sont  : stage 1 , stage 1.5, stage 2 et menu.lst, dans le rep /boot /grub que ce soit dans une partition séparée ou non  mais si elle est séparée elle doit être montée pour pouvoir faire cette copie,   

Si setup=  ne les trouve pas dans la partition définie avec  root= il sort une erreur ...

- ces fichiers sont des canevas  ( binaires  ) pris dans /usr/share / (après je ne me souviens plus )  et l'installation de Grub  de grub avec setup=  les complète et les met à l'endroit souhaité...

 Installer grub ce n'est pas coller les fichiers dans ce rep :  /boot /grub,  mais faire les liens  entre les fichiers  stage 1, stage 1.5 et stage 2 et,  kernel et initrd dans menu.lst et coller stage1 et stage1.5 ( la suite )  au bon, endroit  avec setup=   : soit le secteur d'amorçage du disque, soit le secteur d'amorçage de la partition..

Grub c'est deux trucs : le chargeur multiboot et une appli grub qui sert à l'install du chargeur multiboot grub, avec une verrue un peu inutile qui s'apelle grub-install.....

Reconnaissance des autres distribs  linux  à l'install de grub ..

 Selon la distrib ça change .. (expérimenté récemment ) et ce n'est pas grub qui le fait , mais l'installeur de chaque distrib  ( hormis pour windows, mais c'est un autre OS )

 - nada de nada ( cad rien d'autre ! ) faut les rajouter à la main, et la distrib s'installe seule dans son menu .lst avec le titre Linux dans l'entrée de boot  (exemple installeur mandriva avec plusieurs entrées de boot pour le me kernel correspondant à des  options différentes passées par grub à ce même kernel )

- l'installeur cherche  le code des autres distribs sur les diverses partitions  des disques,   inscrit dans  en tête des  kernels, dans des octets réservés  selon la norme multiboot et si cette distrib l'a respectée totalement ( exemple installeur Ubuntu ), sinon c'est linux telle partition .dans le menu.

- l'installeur cherche les autres menu .lst des autres distribs sur les diverses partitions des disques et recopie l'entrée de boot de chaque distrib... ( exemple Fedora ).

 - Gentoo puisque c'est une install manuelle avec l'appli grub, s'installe toute seule avec windows... faut rajouter les entrées de boot des autres distribs présentes dans grub.conf

- enfin selon les installeurs des diverses distribs 

.    - on a droit ou pas à une entrée de boot "memory test " 

.   - on a droit ou pas à diverses options de boot  du même kernel  ( ou de lancer xen avec suse..  j'appelle ça de la promo  : venez voir ma nouvelle lessive ! )

Pour revenir à ton problème : tes deux messages d'erreur et le lien que tu as donné correspondent parfaitement :

C'est clair  tu n'as pas stage 1 dans le rep /boot/grub de ta hda4 ( hd0,3)

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Grub Error 15
> 
> Situation
> 
>  Cette erreur peut se produire à deux endroits dans la configuration de GRUB : soit pendant la configuration initiale (lorsque vous installez GRUB dans le secteur d'amorçage) ou après le démarrage du système, lorsque vous essayez de lancer Linux (ou un autre système d'exploitation). 
> ...

 

 Facile à vérifier avec un Live Cd linux peu importe lequel et celui d'install de gentoo va bien..

créer un rep  pour le système du liveCD 

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

- monter la partition gentoo puisque ce n'est pas une partition de boot séparée :

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo

- changer de rep :

cd /mnt/gentoo/boot

- une cde  ls pour vérifier qu'il y a bien un rep /grub dedans.. ( on ne sait jamais  !)

- passer au rep  /grub

cd /mnt/gentoo/grub

 refaire un ls pour lister les fichiers  stage 1 etc ....

 Puisque tu as ce message d'erreur c'est que stage 1 et les autres images n'ont pas été copiées dans ce rep...

 extrait du manuel de grub 

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous n'êtes pas sûr de la partition qui contient les images, utilisez la commande find (voir find), comme ceci: 
> 
> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
> 
> Cette commande recherchera le fichier /boot/grub/stage1 et affichera les disques qui contiennent ce fichier.
> ...

 

Lancer  Grub en root et ...la cde find.. de Grub pas celle du shell Linux...

la cde find de linux ne cherchera que sur les partitions montées et celle de grub  cherche sur toutes les partitions  me celles qui ne sont pas montées 

 *Quote:*   

>    GNU GRUB  version 0.97-19mdv2007.0  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)
> 
>        [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For
> 
>          the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command
> ...

 

Normalement la cde grub-install copie les images stage  nécessaires dans /boot/grub, alors que l'install de grub avec root et setup  nécessite que stage1 etc ( les images ) soient déjà dans le rep /boot/grub.

Je n'ai pas trop suivi la notice gentoo pour l'install de grub...  sur une partition séparée ( mais peu importe )  mais je n'aime pas grub-install...et je l'ai fait avec grub..  ( i love grub too much  )

Extrait du manuel de grub !

 *Quote:*   

> Installer GRUB avec grub-install
> 
> Attention: Cette procédure est définitivement déconseillée parce qu'il y a de nombreuses possibilités pour que votre ordinateur devienne indémarrable. 

 

Après avoir fait emerge  grub,   avec les deux commandes  root= et setup= ( en chroot dans  /mnt/gentoo )   Grub a été installé  pour booter sur ma partition de boot séparée  avec le grub.conf de gentoo ( vide au départ  et que j'ai écrit à la main.. ). Ce n'est pas moi qui ait copié les images, je m'en souviendrais ( je pense que c'est emerge grub qui le fait ).

OKi tu as un grub.conf  ( fait à la main je suppose) mais si tu n'as pas de stage2 pour l'utiliser..

Enfin comme tu as tenté un setup=(hd0,3)  le MBR pour le stage 2 de Gentoo  est installé en tête de partition, tu as toujours le MBR qui pointe sur  le stage2 d'Ubuntu  en tête de disque et donc ça n'aurait pas booté  comme ça sur gentoo..

 *Quote:*   

> Fichiers images de GRUB
> 
> GRUB consiste en plusieurs images: deux étapes essentielles, des étapes optionnelles appelées Stage 1.5, et deux images de démarrage réseau. Voici un petit aperçu de ces images. Voir Top, pour plus de détails. 
> 
> stage1 
> ...

 

Alors... questions ? 

Est ce que tu  n'a pas oublié de faire le emerge grub en chroot en te disant on verra plus tard ...

sinon avec le emerge grub  et  grub install tes images seraient dans /boot/grub de  hd0,3 et tu n'aurais pas eu le message d'erreur..

As  tu installé grub  plus tard  d'une façon plus folklorique   :Very Happy:  ( avec le grub de la ubuntu par exemple ) 

Ca marche aussi, très bien et sans chroot, avec l'appli grub de n'importe quel système sur n'importe quelle partition, et même celle d'un Live CD, avec root = et setup=   

MAIS il faut copier les  images stage  à la main  sur LA partition où on veut booter, dans ce /boot/grub,  au moins on sait ce qu'on fait par rapport à grub-install.

 Vérifié la semaine dernière profitant du fait d'avoir trois distribs  installées... puis d' une réinstall de Windows qui bien sur m'a crashé le MBR de grub..  

J'ai essayé diverses combinaisons et sans chroot.., pas de grub-install et  les images stage1 et autres y étaient déjà ! ( de l'install précédente..) donc pas besoin de les copier..

 *Quote:*   

> GRUB est accompagné d'images de démarrage, qui sont normalement installées dans le répertoire /usr/share/grub/i386-pc. Vous devez copier les fichiers stage1, stage2, et *stage1_5 dans le répertoire /boot/grub.

 

 Tu as trois commandes cp à faire pour récupérer le truc !   pour copier stage1,e2fs_stage1_5, et stage2  du rep /usr/share/grub/i386-pc de ta Ubuntu ( ce sont les mêmes versions  0.97 )  dans le rep /boot/grub de ta partition gentoo après l'avoir montée juste pour faire la copie et après tu la démonte car grub n'en a rien à faire que les partoches soient montées ou pas.. et tes deux cdes grub :   root=(hd0,3) et setup=(hd0)

http://www.linux-france.org/article/sys/chargeurs/ix86/grub/grub-manual-fr.html

Connerie immonde à ne pas faire  !

On lit souvent que  stage 1 c'est le MBR, donc le secteur zéro de la piste 0 du disque qui boote !

SAUF qu'à la fin du secteur zéro il y a la table des partitions du disque..  

L'image stage1 prise dans  /usr/share/grub/i386-pc et copiée dans /boot/grub  512 octets ne connaît pas encore la table des partitions du disque bootable

C'est donc en faisant  le setup=(hd0) que grub  lit la table des partitions ( derniers octets du secteur 0 de la piste 0 du disque), les met au bon endroit dans  l'image stage1  avant de la copier sur le secteur Zéro du disque bootable.

 Mais avec plusieurs distribs , la table des partitions peut évoluer au cours des install successives...  Il ne faut donc pas copier directement sur le secteur zéro d'un disque avec la cde dd, comme on le voit  parfois sur quelques tutos le premier stage1 qu'on trouve  sur son disque ou au petit casino du coin.. sinon  la table des partitions sera destroyed ! Non le MBR ne se réinstalle pas avec la cde dd if= of=, juste deux tites cdes grub.. 

 Il m'arrive de m'engueuler avec des gens, parce que certaines  distribs parlent de  limitations qui n'existent  que dans leur tête et même pas dans grub..

 Le multiboot c'est moins noble qu'un OS, mais si on arrive pas à booter  un OS d'enfer... bin....  :Mad: 

Grub c'est le premier truc que j'ai regardé.. et c'est super on booterait presque sur une platine vinyl, mais y  a pas d'OS en 33T pour essayer .....  :Laughing: 

 Désolée pour la longueur..  bientôt un tuto  en images et en couleur  que je vais mettre sur mon FTP, (  deux images à recaler   avant de le mettre )  ce genre de problème est trop fréquent..

 complément  en voyant une autre erreur :

Au démarrage du PC le BIos charge le MBR  ( en tête de disque bootable  ) en mémoire et l'exécute  

après deux options selon qu'on utilise ou pas stage 1.5  ( on est pas obligé   :Smile: 

 stage1.5  est chargé en mémoire   c'est ce qui permet de gérer sommairement  le système de fichier de la partition choisie pour booter..

 le but étant de trouver stage2 ( qui affiche le menu de grub ) sur le disque.. pour le charger en mémoire 

 stage 2 c'est déjà un petit système autonome  interactif avec des commandes en ligne et qui affiche le menu 

lorsqu'on installe grub avec root= et setup =  dans stage 1 on écrit sur quelle partition  se trouve le stage2 (et son menu.lst) 

(avec stage 1.5 il le cherche sur cette partition et  avec le nom du fichier , sans stage1.5  il trouve stage2 avec l'adresse disque en octet , ça marche aussi, mais là il ne faut plus bouger stage 2 sur la partition idem pour menu.lst alors en cas de modif il faut réinstaller grub avec root= et setup=   s

Si tu n'as pas le bon stage1.5 il ne va jamais trouver le fichier stage2 ni menu.lst  sur la partition 

 stage1 est chargé sur le secteur 0 de la première piste du disque ( ou de la partition ) et stage1.5 est chargé sur les 14 ou 15 ou 16 octets suivants de cette piste réservée  (14 15 ou 16 secteurs selon le stage 1.5 choisi )

 Windows n'utilise que le secteur zéro pas les suivants.. et ceux qui ont un BIOS de m... avec un tatougae du disque dur inscrit dans les octets de la piste zéro du HD  ça plante grave au boot.. suffit de" faire l'install de Grub sans stage1.5 plus compliquée, quoique !  :Very Happy: 

Grub c'est un truc d'enfer ! 

Si stage1 ( ou stage1.5 ne trouve pas stage2  ( quelle qu'en soit la raison)  il sort un  erreur 

stage 2 enfin trouvé et est chargé en mémoire....   et affiche son menu.lst .. sur l'écran

Après menu .lst c'est un fichier de commandes qui sont exécutées par stage2.. 

 Mais avant le time out tu peux tapper toutes les commandes  en ligne de grub ( cf la notice )  presque comme avec l'appli grub et tu peux faire plein de choses :

 - booter le kernel  en suivant les cdes de menu.lst  sauf title , mais kernel ******   initrd *******  et boot ( dont on a pas besoin dans menu.lst )

- passer d'autres option à ton kernel avant de le booter

- réinstaller grub ailleurs ( quand tu es dans stage 2 tu n'as plus besoin de stage1, donc tu peux le changer dans le MBR avec setup=( hd0 )pour qu'il aille booter ailleurs  ( charger un autre stage 2 et donc un autre menu.lst  sur une autre partition ) la prochaine fois et tu peux lancer la cde find de grub pour trouver où il y a des stage1 ou stage2 ou  des menu.lst ou des kernel*******( kernel ou vmlinux)

 Enfin lorsque tu valides le système à booter  stage2 charge vmlinuz ( avec ses options ) et initrd  et vmilnuz  choisit la / indiquée avec root = telle partition ( celui qui est dans la ligne kerneldu menu  ) et ton système linux est lancé sur cette partiton racine ..

Grub n'est pas qu'un simple multiboot, c'est un petit sytème interactif puissant et on est jamais coincé pour booter quoi que ce soit..et où que ça se trouve.. ( sauf disque USB non bootable :  il faut rajouter une interface USB mais on y arrive )

Tu pourrais presque booter sur mon kernel  depuis chez toi par internet .  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   ( mais j'ai un amd 64... ) (manuel de grub : boot sur le réseau .. )

Bien sur on peut booter  un kernel ou un autre sur la même partition / (pour faire des essais de nouveau kernel )

mais on peut ausi booter le même kernel sur deux / différentes   :Rolling Eyes:   ( rare , mais c'est possible si on veut s'amuser ! )

initrd  ?  

vmlinuz c'est le noyau qui tourne en mémoire, chargé par stage2 selon le choix fait dans le menu,  il lui faudra aller lire le fstab pour monter les trucs dont linux a besoin ( la racine / le proc et autres bidules ) sur le disque pour lancer linux complet sur une /  il n'a pas accès à tout,  provisoirement on lui ajoute initrd  (ramdisk ) qui lui permettra de s'installer correctement..sur la /... et donc un kernel ça marche avec son initrd à lui, pas celui des copains.. initrd porte bien son nom il sert à l'init de Linux .. donc si on oublie la cde initrd dans le menu , ou dans les cdes en ligne ça fait un kernel panic.. idem si on a pas refait un initrd pour un nouveau kernel ou si on prend n'importe lequel sur le disque ...

 Dans le lancement complet de linux on passe successivement par trois root  :

 - celle de grub ( grub est un mini système ) 

- celle de la ligne kernel root machin pouet pouet   ( pour vmlinuz un système incomplet) 

- celle du fstab

C'est presque du hip hop ! mais ces changements de pieds  c'est très rigolo !Last edited by Jacqueline on Sun Jan 07, 2007 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truz

Y'a un concours du post le plus long en ce début d'année ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 :Very Happy: 

Oui mais les tutos de grub ne sont pas toujours très fun ! ( compréhensibles par tous )  (pas sûr que celui ce le soit aussi,  donc j'ai mis des images  dans le prochain )

Au boulot on me pardonnait de ne pas trouver un bug, mais jamais on ne m'aurait pardonné de ne pas pouvoir booter le  système ( pb hard ou soft ? lol ! ) donc c'est la première chose à dépouiller  et je n'ai jamais eu de plantage de boot  avec grub hormis le splashimage l'autre jour... et un autre à mes débuts sous linux en supprimant une partoche , ce qui avait  décalé mes numéros de partitions.. par rapport à fstab !  

Dans les années 70 on rentrait le MBR directement aux clés du pupitre en mémoire  la stage 2 ( son équivalent ) sur ruban perforé..lol !  bin quand ça marche pas.. tu déroules le prog instruction par instruction et tu lisais la mémoire .. et les registres au fur et à mesure...  puis un jour j'ai passé tout ça sur les premières disquettes..  et le  formatage de bas niveau des disques c'était le tournevis et l'osciloscope .. Entre les poussières et les atterrissages de tête  on changeait souvent le 33 tours :  de 5 Mo lol !   

Je me suis donc tapée les sources de stage1 et stage2 pour  comprendre comment ça marchait en réalité... avec la carte mémoire pour le chargement de tous ces progs  dont certains sont écrits en assembleur   16 bits ( deux ou trois mois de lecture )  avec l'objectif de  tout expliquer dans un tuto commencé il y a deux ans :  le boot de linux de A à Z  :  l'initrd   c'est souvent trop mal expliqué ..

Reste plus que deux choses : le bootsplash et la géométrie du disque qui pose parfois  des problèmes dès stage1 qui ne fait presque que ça !  fallait la doc du Bios que j'ai trouvée récement...    :Very Happy:   et la fabrication de l'initrd.. qui ne sert que au moment du boot..

 Sur d'autres forums il y a en moyenne deux ou trois problèmes de grub par semaine !  et les gens paniquent !  Ca s'est accéléré lorsque les gens ont commencé à installer deux ou trois distribs linux .. alors que tant qu'ils installaient un linux et avec un windows les tutos existants étaient corrects..

Alors j'essaye de dédramatiser grub et d'expliquer les principes..en évitant d'enfermer les gens dans des contraintes qui n'existent pas dans grub ! 

Voir des gens tout réinstaller pour une broutille ..ça me fait mal au coeur..

 Une autre fois c'est un gars qui raccorde  un disque windows sur son PC  après avoir installé grub sur le premier et qui se plaint de ne pas trouver le disque windows avec grub..  les jeunes ça bidouille à fond ! mais ça ne lit pas beaucoup et c'est préssé...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ) Pour les aider faut déjà deviner les conneries qu'ils ont pu faire   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

ou des copains qui installent un disque 30 Go sur un vieux PC comme ils gonflerient une vieille 4CV, avec un Bios qui ne sait qu 'en gérer 8 ..etc etc... 

Enfin le pauvre gars qui abandonne linux parce qu'il a un PC tatoué.. c'est plus triste..non ? 

Je ne connais pas grand chose dans linux, mais  le boot et le partitionnement ça va !  :Very Happy: 

J'hallucine  aussi des gros geeks windows : qd ça marche pas : tu flashes le Bios et tu fais un formatage de bas niveau du HD.. lol ! Remède universel des gamers windows  ! 

Sous win j'avais réussi à  installer  trois win98 alors que c'est théoriquement impossible  et fdisk de windows te bloque à chaque boot  si tu l'as feinté à l'install, mais pour le PC que je découvrais totalement, "bellamy" ça m'a beaucoup aidée pour le multiboot dommage qu'il n'aime pas trop Linux !   Le multiboot windows même version  sans multiboot   cool ! avec partitions cachées et actives et une disquette ça roule très bien.. avec grub c'est encore plus facile

----------

## genosias

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> VÃ©rifie que tu passÃ© en dur dans le noyau ton controleur , carte mÃ¨re , sata ou ide ...

 

Il était en module, j'ai modifié, mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, j'ai le meme  message au boot

Quand à Jaqueline, j'ai peur de ne pas comprendre un traitre mot de ton post gargantuesque. 

Sauf peut etre que tu dis que gentoo a besoin du fichier "initrd"  dans le dossier /boot pour démarrer, 

mais j'ai lu que toute les distrbutions n'utilisent pas ce fichier et visiblement gentoo en fait partie.

sauf apparemment , si on a utilisé genkernel.

Si tu regarde le menu.lst que nemo13 a posté, il n'ya pas d'initrd à l'entrée gentoo, son système fonctionne qd meme.

tu dis aussi :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour revenir à ton problème : tes deux messages d'erreur et le lien que tu as donné correspondent parfaitement : 
> 
> C'est clair tu n'as pas stage 1 dans le rep /boot/grub de ta hda4 ( hd0,3) 
> ...

 

Et bien si, je l'ai d'ailleurs précisé plus haut, le fichier existe mais grub ne le trouve pas.

Et je n'ai pas besoin de passer par le live cd vu que je peux tout vérifier de ma ubuntu....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Est ce que tu n'a pas oublié de faire le emerge grub en chroot en te disant on verra plus tard ... 
> 
> 

 

tu es sur d'avoir bien lu mes messages précédents ??

bon, soit mon installation est paralysée à cause de ca.

Y aurait il un expert dans la salle?

note: j'ai l'impression, en fait, que dès qu'un fichier doit etre trouvé par grub sur hda4 (hd0,3) , il y a un problème.

----------

## Jacqueline

Sorry d'avoir fait l'impasse pour genkernel ..que je n'utilise pas. 

et toutes mes excuses pour avoir mis en doute tes manips d'install de grub.. 

et puis désolée que ma prose ne te convienne pas.  :Sad: 

----------

## genosias

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Sorry d'avoir fait l'impasse pour genkernel ..que je n'utilise pas. 
> 
> 

 

mais moi non plus je ne l'ai pas utilisé...

 *Quote:*   

> et toutes mes excuses pour avoir mis en doute tes manips d'install de grub.. 
> 
> et puis désolée que ma prose ne te convienne pas. 

 

c pas grave, tu as au moins essayé de m'aider

----------

## ghoti

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Sorry d'avoir fait l'impasse pour genkernel ..que je n'utilise pas.

 

A mon avis, ce que genosias voulait dire (et à juste titre!) c'est que la méthode de boot via "initrd" n'est pas obligatoire la plupart du temps comme ton intervention pourrait éventuellement le laisser supposer.

Pour mémoire, son rôle essentiel consiste à rendre accessibles au noyau des pièces d'informations avant même que les systèmes de fichiers ne soient montés. On pense évidemment aux modules séparés qui, en temps normal, se trouvent prisonniers d'un système de fichier non monté ...

Beaucoup de "LiveCD" ou de distributions binaires utilisent ce système pour pouvoir utiliser un noyau universel en stockant tous les modules possibles dans une image initrd. C'est ainsi que Linux se révèle aussi "intelligent" ( :Wink:   :Laughing: ) que w$ puisque cela le rend capable de "découvrir miraculeusement  :Wink: " tous les composants du système.

Pour un usage normal, initrd est une perte de temps une source de bien de complications inutiles!

Mieux vaut donc laisser tomber cette méthode lorsqu'elle n'est pas absolument indispensable.

C'est pour cette raison qu'on conseille de compiler "en dur" tous les pilotes nécessaires au noyau lors du boot.Last edited by ghoti on Sun Jan 07, 2007 5:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> VÃ©rifie que tu passÃ© en dur dans le noyau ton controleur , carte mÃ¨re , sata ou ide ...

 

Mmh dans ce cas-ci, je ne pense pas que ce soit la raison du problème car on aurait plutôt le message "VFS: unable to mount root fs" ...

 *genosias wrote:*   

> WARNING: unable to open a initial console
> 
> kernel panic -not syncing: no init found  try passing init=option to kernel

 

En fait, le noyau est bien booté mais il ne parvient pas à initialiser le système.

- Vérifie si le package sys-apps/sysvinit est installé.

- Vérifie dans ta partition racine si tu as bien un fichier /etc/inittab et qu'il n'est pas vide

- Essaie de booter en passant l'option init=S

 *Quote:*   

>  kernel (hd0,2)/boot/gentoo -test-usb root=/dev/hda4 init=S

 

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci de ces précisions Gothi 

Pour l'instant je n'en ai pas,et je n'ai pas pris genkernel, mais  j'ai mis les fs en dur ( enfin ceux dont j'ai besoin et viré les autres sauf le ntfs au cas où , en module.. pas sur que je le lance systématiquement au boot )  

Mais c'est bien avec l'initrd qu'on gère  l'image pendant le lancement du sytème ? ( j'en étais restée là ).

 J'ai pas d'initrd et j'ai zappé le framebuffer dans la conf du kernel et je pense en avoir besoin pour la TV.. ( ?) le mode overlay ne fonctionne pas chez moi.. ( je ne connais rien sur le framebuffer pour l'instant )

Je rêvais de mettre un truc de boot avec  une belle image de fond et les messages  qui défilent sur un fond transparent.. par dessus cette jolie image  ( je vous raconte pas combien j'ai crashé de Suse pour essayer de faire marcher ça .. avec des scripts à la noix ( enfin pas adaptés  ) piqués ici ou là et le truc royal pour flinguer son sytème : KDE bootsplash  en important des scripts  :Very Happy:  .  Il  y avait même un lien chez gentoo, english,  je me souviens )

----------

## genosias

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Vérifie si le package sys-apps/sysvinit est installé.
> 
> 

 

oui il y est

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Vérifie dans ta partition racine si tu as bien un fichier /etc/inittab et qu'il n'est pas vide 
> 
> 

 

le fichier existe et il n'est pas vide, je te le copie à la fin du message

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Essaie de booter en passant l'option init=S 
> 
> 

 

en notant cela, l'erreur devient:

```

WARNING: unable to open a initial console 

Failed to execute s. attemptings defaults...

kernel panic -not syncing: no init found try passing init=option to kernel 

```

et voilà le /etc/inittab (de gentoo)

```

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

```

merci de ton aide

ha oui, pour VFS le message est:

VFS:mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly

----------

## ghoti

 *genosias wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> -Essaie de booter en passant l'option init=S
> 
>  
> ...

 

Attention, c'est un "S" majuscule (cfr ton inittab)! Il s'agit du mode "single" (A la place, tu pourrais mettre "init=1")

Réessaye avec la bonne casse : cela donnera peut-être des indices supplémentaires.

 *Quote:*   

> ha oui, pour VFS le message est:
> 
> VFS:mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly

 

Cela tend à confirmer que le problème se produit après le montage de la racine (le readonly est normal à ce stade) et avant le lancement des scripts d'init (puisque tu n'as pas d'autre message...)

On avance, on avance  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> je n'ai pas pris genkernel

 

Ca c'est bien !  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mais c'est bien avec l'initrd qu'on gère  l'image pendant le lancement du sytème ?

 

En effet, c'est une méthode possible.

On peut se représenter initrd comme un système de fichiers virtuel qu'on place en mémoire. 

A priori, il peut donc contenir n'importe quoi.

Mais je pense que dans le problème qui nous occupe, il vaut mieux laisser provisoirement ces notions de côté  :Wink: 

----------

## genosias

Désolé, j'ai bien mis un S majuscule en fait, je me suis trompé en notant l'erreur.

mais ca me rassure qu'on avance    :Razz: 

je trifouille de mon coté aussi

----------

## ghoti

Tilt, je viens de me rappeler !  :Very Happy: 

C'est un bête problème lié à udev : au boot, udev n'a pas encore peuplé le répertoire /dev et donc le noyau ne trouve pas /dev/console. Il faut créer le périf à la main.

La méthode est expliquée dans le Guide udev pour Gentoo

----------

## genosias

alors,

le répertoire /dev était correctement remplit.

Je me suis mis à soupconner ma partition gentoo que j'avais créée et formatée avec gparted.

cette derniére apparaissait non montée alors que j'y avais accès depuis le début (  :Shocked:  bizarre).

Je l'ai donc reformatée correctement, redémarré (elle fut remontée comme il fallait).

j'ai recommencé mon installation à l'identique (sans installer grub maintenant que je démarre avec celui d'ubuntu)

Et miracle, init se lance, je peux me logger!

pfiou 

Merci beaucoup à tout le monde  :Wink:  je vais pouvoir me lancer dans le perfectionnement de mon installation   :Wink: 

Au passage, si vous connaissez de la doc francaise complémentaire au manuel sur la configuration et l'optimisation du noyau ca m'interesse beaucoup.

----------

## nemo13

 *genosias wrote:*   

> Au passage, si vous connaissez de la doc francaise complémentaire au manuel sur la configuration et l'optimisation du noyau ca m'interesse beaucoup.

 

Bonsoir,

très heureux pour toi  :Very Happy: 

pour la doc ,c'est le premier site que j'ai sous la main bon c'est en anglais mais c'est histoire de ne pas te laisser affamé.

j'en cherche d'autres en français.

A+

 c'est sympa et en french 

----------

## Jacqueline

Explosée de rire j'ai la même erreur au reboot après une réinstall de Gentoo :  Error 15 file not found (le kernel de gentoo )

 ( jamais on m'a fait ça !   :Shocked:   Eirich  tu vas me le payer cher !  j'ai l'air de quoi   :Embarassed:  )

  J'avais une partition de boot avec tout  ce qu'il faut, donc en théorie, il suffisait d'enlever le vieux kernel et de le copier le nouveau, et j'ai fait ça avec la  partition de boot montée au départ de l'install  et en chroot  après la compil du noyau.. 

 Je n'ai pas tapé les cdes d'install de grub après..  pour quoi faire ?  y a déjà tout ce qu'il faut  

( Oui bien fait pour moi, j'ai pas écouté le Monsieur, mais j' aime bien désobéir  ... )

Pas de soucis jusqu'à stage2, j'ai le menu affiché et ça boote correctement sur les autres systèmes que Gentoo.. et si je choisis Gentoo,  stage2  ne trouve pas mon nouveau kernel Gentoo.. qui a bien le même nom complet..

La partition de boot est en ext2  et j'ai le bon stage 1.5 dans la suite de stage1 sur la piste zéro et donc stage 1.5 est censé trouver stage 2 avec le nom de fichier et non pas avec  son adresse physique en octets.. pour le kernel idem.. 

 Stage 2 n'a pas bougé de place  le kernel de l'autre linux non plus  ( mais on passe par un lien symbolique ) et celui de Gentoo n'a sûrement pas été copié au même emplacement que l'ancien.. mais puisque stage 2 avec stage1.5 est censé travailler en système de fichier et non pas  avec l'adresse en octets des fichiers, il devrait le trouver sans peine.. 

Sous l'autre Linux  pour la première fois , je monte la partition de boot  hda5  et .......

 *Quote:*   

> [root@localhost mnt]# cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> [root@localhost gentoo]# ls
> 
> [root@localhost gentoo]# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 

Il la voit vide....  et pourtant : 

- on arrive à stage2   ( celui installé avec gentoo lors de la première install dans /grub de la hda5 ).

- on boote les autres systèmes que gentoo..dont le kernel se trouve sur des répertoires  /boot de leur partition /  

cad des partitions  qui n'ont pas été montées pendant l'install de gentoo..

Pendant l'install de gentoo, il ne me semble pas qu'il y avait un lien symbolique /boot dans le rep /boot, comme dans d'autres distribs  souvent et dont  je ne voyais pas trop l'utilité. Seul ce souvenir de la notice  de grub.. qui comporte   quelques incertitudes..

 Dans le texte ! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai une partition de démarrage à part et GRUB ne la reconnaît pas. 
> 
> Il s'agit d'une caractéristique souvent signalée comme un bug, mais ce n'en est pas un. 
> ...

 

 Mais celà n'explique pas pourquoi ma partition paraît VIDE ! Alors là ... 

Une partition  reste une partition.. les octets ne se sont pas envolés après avoir démonté  la partition avant de rebooter.  Les fichiers sont dessus  ( le les ai vus  sous gentoo avant de copier mon kernel et d'enlever le vieux, sinon j'aurais pas pu le faire..  je l'ai démontée proprement  avant de rebooter .. Pas d'erreur au montage  mais plus de fichiers...  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 Alors il suffit de sortir du chroot et on ne retrouve plus ses petits.. (?)

 J'aimerais comprendre.. 

(oui je sais je suis ch...   :Razz:   mais si on ne peut plus faire n'importe quoi comme on veut   :Wink:   où va-t-on !!!! )*

 Jacqueline

*  a prendre avec le degré d'humour qui convient ..  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  Mais celà n'explique pas pourquoi ma partition paraît VIDE
> 
> Une partition  reste une partition.. les octets ne se sont pas envolés après avoir démonté  la partition avant de rebooter.  Les fichiers sont dessus

 

Il est fort possible que tu n'es pas écrit là où tu croyais le faire.

une légère gourance entre :

écrire avant d'avoir monter ta partition par exemple

--> tu fais un ls des données y sont.

tu montes ta partition --> tu ne les vois plus puisque ton montage les masque.

A+

----------

## Jacqueline

je ne pense pas m'être trompée parce que :

La /boot je l'ai montée au début  seule différence avec la notice : je n'ai pas eu à la créer et je ne l'ai pas formatée..

 j'ai emergé grub  au moment  où la notice m'y a invitée. ..

 J'ai juste zappé l'install dans la partition/boot puisque j'avais déjà tout.. sauf le bon kernel.

Pour copier  le nouveau kernel, j'ai du aller dans la bonne  /boot, enlever l'ancien en premier après avoir comparé les numéros de version..      ( comme j'étais encore en chroot , je ne pouvais pas sortir de /mnt/gentoo et confondre avec un autre  /boot d'autres sytèmes )  Je suis allée vérifier que j'avais bien tous les fichiers dans /boot/grub.. mon ancien grub.conf  et j'étais sure que ça allait booter..

 Je n'ai qu'une seule ext2  la partition de boot /hda5 et au reboot je revois bien le menu en mode texte que j'avais  après la première install et que je n'ai pas retouché.. 

 Réinstaller grub .. ?  pour remettre exactement les mêmes fichiers avec le même contenu ..aux mêmes endroits ?

Mais y a bien un problème...

Je pense à ce qu'expliquait Gothi,...avec udev 

Mais il semblerait  que :  aussi bien pour stage2 que pour mandriva , que quelque chose s'est volatilisé  dans le système de fichier de la partition  de boot..

Que les liens entre les divers fichiers  ne soient plus bons si on ne refait pas la réinstall de grub, je le comprends, mais on devrait les voir et c'est sur qu'ils y sont..puisque j'ai le menu de boot..

La différence est que dans un cas on est en chroot et pas dans l'autre...   (  serait ce le problème ? )

----------

## ghoti

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [root@localhost mnt]# cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> [root@localhost gentoo]# ls
> 
> [root@localhost gentoo]# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 

Il ne faut pas te placer dans le répertoire avant le montage de ta partition. Tu aurais dû faire :

 *Quote:*   

> [root@localhost gentoo]# ls /mnt/gentoo # <=== vérifier si le répertoire est vide
> 
> [root@localhost gentoo]# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> [root@localhost gentoo]# ls /mnt/gentoo # <=== vérifier qu'on voit bien les fichiers de la partition
> ...

 

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas encore tout lu/assimilé  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Ouf, ça y est   :Cool: 

Tu n'es pas facile à suivre, parfois !  :Wink: 

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> donc en théorie, il suffisait d'enlever le vieux kernel et de le copier le nouveau

 

Ne pas enlever le vieux kernel : le renommer suffit et peut permettre de booter malgré tout lorsque le nouveau kernel est foireux  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pas de soucis jusqu'à stage2, j'ai le menu affiché et ça boote correctement sur les autres systèmes que Gentoo.. et si je choisis Gentoo,  stage2  ne trouve pas mon nouveau kernel Gentoo.. qui a bien le même nom complet..

 

Si tu peux booter les autres distribs, grub n'est normalement pas en cause, à moins que tu ne fasses des chaînages de grubs différents pour chaque distrib (pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué  :Wink:  ).

Laissons donc les stages grub de côté.

 *Quote:*   

> Pendant l'install de gentoo, il ne me semble pas qu'il y avait un lien symbolique /boot dans le rep /boot, comme dans d'autres distribs  souvent et dont  je ne voyais pas trop l'utilité. Seul ce souvenir de la notice  de grub.. qui comporte   quelques incertitudes..

 

Le lien symbolique boot n'est jamais obligatoire. Il permet simplement d'avoir une syntaxe visuellement cohérente, qu'on utilise - ou non - une partition boot séparée.

J'ai expliqué cela plusieurs fois sur ce forum. Fais une recherche avec les critères "boot+symbolique" et en indiquant mon nickname  :Wink: 

Le plus simple serait que tu nous donnes ton plan de partitionnement et ton grub.conf (ou menu.lst si tu préfèrres  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> (oui je sais je suis ch...    mais si on ne peut plus faire n'importe quoi comme on veut    où va-t-on !!!! )*

 

 :Laughing: 

Oui mais gentoo n'aime pas qu'on fasse n'importe quoi n'importe comment ! *

 *Quote:*   

> *  a prendre avec le degré d'humour qui convient .. 

 

idem  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Oui merci  gothi 

  Je n'avais pas  encore  vu ta seconde réponse ..

connerie de noobs à la console.. c'est pourtant pas la première fois que je me fais avoir, 

Donc  les fichiers y sont bien .. et il y a le lien symbolique /boot

 *Quote:*   

> [jacqueline@localhost /]$ cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> [jacqueline@localhost gentoo]$ ls -l
> 
> total 2660
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Disque /dev/hda: 160.0 Go, 160041885696 octets
> 
> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 19457 cylindres
> 
> Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Disque /dev/sda: 251.0 Go, 251000193024 octets
> 
> 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 30515 cylindres
> 
> Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets
> ...

 [/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> #splashimage=(hd0,4) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 [quote]

Grub.conf 

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux
> 
> root=(hd0,4)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda6

 

Reste donc le problème de trouver ce kernel.."-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2696037 jan  8 14:40 kernel-2.6.18-r6"

 On ne réinstalle pas grub à chaque fois qu'on installe un système sur son disque.. 

 Justement l'avantage de le mettre dans une partition séparée  c'est aussi de ne pas avoir à le réinstaller si on reformate la partition système 

 Je ne comprend pas qu'avec gentoo  on soit obligé de refaire l'install de grub à chaque réinstall du système

Dans mon exemple simplement recompiler le kernel 

 Mais j'ai bien ajouté une entrée de boot pour mandriva après  et stage 2 m'a bien trouvé le kernel, donc il utilise le système de fichier ( sans monter la partoche  sous linux , on en est pas encore là )

 *Quote:*   

> title=Mandriva
> 
> root=(hd1,4)
> 
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 resume=/dev/sda1 splash=silent vga=788
> ...

 

Par contre sur la même partoche il n' est pas capable  de retrouver le kernel si  jamais  il n'est pas exactement à la même place...( ce qui arrive lorsqu'on  recopie.. ) et si je le mets ailleurs dans une autre partoche il va le trouver sans connaître son emplacement en octets .( tain c'est fort !  arrrgh !!!) 

 J'ai vu d'autres variantes  d'instal de grub ( sans m'expliquer ces subtilités ou précautions )

 - un lien symbolique pour le kernel

-  donner systématiquement le chemin  du kernel en absolu malgré le root

 *Quote:*   

> root=(hd1,4)
> 
> kernel (hd1,4)/boot/vmlinuz

 

 S'il suffit de changer ça par rapport à la notice pour que ça marche, sans avoir à réinstaller grub, chaque fois qu'on refait le kernel..

Mais j'ai très envie de  mettre le kernel dans le répertoire /boot de la hda6 ( la partition gentoo) et de modifier le chemin dans  le menu de boot qui restera sur la hda5.. comme ça si je refais  mon kernel  ( ça fait la deuxième fois déjà ) je n'ai pas à réinstaller grub..

 Ce n'est pas que je m'obstine à ne pas  suivre la notice, surtout que ça fait juste deux commandes à taper pour installer grub..  mais j'aime bien comprendre tous ces  mécanismes..(  sinon je ne perdrais pas mon temps pour essayer de chercher pourquoi..)

Dans les avantages de Grub on expliquait que justement on est pas obligé de le réinstaller, si on touche à l'emplacement des fichiers.. c'est pour ça que ça m'étonne..

----------

## nemo13

 *Jaqueline wrote:*   

>   .... long post ....  

 

depuis que j'ai gerbé Xp au profit d'Ubuntu (ce week-end   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

mon install est devenu après quelques déplacements de fichiers :

```
Disque /dev/sda: 80.0 Go

Périphérique 

/dev/sda1      Extended

/dev/sda5      swap

/dev/sda6      Linux-ext3     [Ubuntu]   /  ---> une seule partition pour voir la bête 

/dev/sda7      Linux-ext3     [tests]       -----> montage à la manu si besoin

Disque /dev/sdb: 163.9 Go  

Périphérique 

/dev/sdb1     Extended

/dev/sdb5     swap 

/dev/sdb6     Linux-ext3     [gentoo] / une seule partition mais les data sont ailleurs ( ln -s qui vont bien pour mon user vers les partitions )

/dev/sdb7     Linux-ext3     [textes]  monté vers /Archive/textes

/dev/sdb8     Linux-ext3     [games]  monté vers /Archive/games

/dev/sdb9     Linux-ext3     [ziques]  monté vers /Archive/ziques

Disque /dev/sdc: 250.0 Go 

Périphérique  

/dev/sdc1      Extended

/dev/sdc5      swap 

/dev/sdc6      Linux-ext3    [gentosos]

/dev/sdc7      Linux-ext3    [savgrd] réservé à root ,montage à la manu ,sauvegarde de mes distrib

/dev/sdc8      Linux-ext3    [photos]  monté vers /Archive/photos

/dev/sdc9      Linux-ext3    [videos]   monté vers /Archive/videos

/dev/sdc10    Linux-ext3    [reserv]   une poire pour la soif

```

mon grub est sur le mbr de sda ( ubuntu est passé par là   :Shocked:   ) çà ne me gène pas outre mesure.

si je monte la partition ubuntu à partir de ma gentoo

```
mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/source/
```

le menu de grub est sur sda6/boot/grub/

```
ls /mnt/source/boot/grub/

total 196

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    197 jan  4 18:41 default

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     30 jan  4 18:41 device.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7508 jan  4 18:41 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7332 jan  4 18:41 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8128 jan  4 18:41 jfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1405 jan  6 21:46 menu.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3453 jan  5 11:59 menu.lst~

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3453 jan  5 11:59 menu.lst-bis

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4857 jan  4 18:41 menu.ubuntu-install

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6804 jan  4 18:41 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9076 jan  4 18:41 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 jan  4 18:41 stage1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 105428 jan  4 18:41 stage2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8764 jan  4 18:41 xfs_stage1_5
```

le kernel d'ubuntu sur sda6/boot (+ toutes choses diverses et avariées en syntaxe ubuntesque )

```
ls /mnt/source/boot/

total 9480

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  265897 déc  8 20:35 abi-2.6.15-27-686

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   69815 déc  8 18:57 config-2.6.15-27-686

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 jan  6 20:25 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6973294 jan  5 11:36 initrd.img-2.6.15-27-686

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   94760 oct 25  2005 memtest86+.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  735504 déc  8 20:35 System.map-2.6.15-27-686

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1516100 déc  8 20:35 vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-686
```

le(s) kernel(s) de ma gentoo "active" sur sdb6/boot

```
ls /boot

total 8524

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 jan  7 17:53 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 nov 18 18:29 grub  ------------> mon ancien rep grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       0 déc 11  2005 .keep

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1472034 avr  2  2006 kernel-2.6.16-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1545593 mar 24  2006 kernel-2.6.16-sos

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1410730 oct  2 21:11 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1410906 nov 29 21:27 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1422933 déc 13 19:46 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1-test-usb

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1410730 oct  2 21:10 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo.sos

drwx------ 2 root root    4096 avr 17  2005 lost+found
```

le kernel de la gentoo de secours est sur /sdc6

```

ls /mnt/destin/boot 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1410730 oct  2 21:10 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo.sos
```

le contenu du menu.lst "pilotant" le tout est :

```
 cat /mnt/source/boot/grub/menu.lst

# 2007-01-05 ubuntu est passée sur sda6

#            ceci est donc le grub sur sda6

#

# 2007-01-05 Ubuntu est un gros boeuf qui veut toujours tripoter le menu.

#            je le laisse faire après mes conf puis je remplace/vire.

#

#

# 2007-01-07 :maj suite réorg

timeout 30

color black/cyan yellow/cyan

default 0

fallback 1

# mes configurations pour gentoo début  *****************************************

# gentoo active : test cléf-usb ok

title= gentoo active sdb6 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1-test-usb

kernel (hd1,5)/boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3-1-test-usb root=/dev/sdb6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-24@85

# 2007-01 sav de la gentoo active sdb6

title= sav-2007-01 sdc6 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo.sos

kernel (hd2,5)/boot/ kernel-2.6.18-gentoo.sos root=/dev/sdc6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-24@85

# mes configurations pour gentoo fin   *****************************************

#*******   autres configurations début  *****************************************

title           Ubuntu, sda6 kernel 2.6.15-27-686

root            (hd0,5)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-686 root=/dev/sda6 ro quiet splash

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-686

#******    autres configurations fin   *****************************************
```

personnellement je n'aimes pas les "rebond" de grub en grub ; un seul grub mais des /boot différents

et grub sur le mbr pas dans un fichier.

En espérant de n'avoir pas été trop long

A+

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Quote:*   

> En espérant de n'avoir pas été trop long

 

 Mais non , mais non...nemo !   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdc10    Linux-ext3    [reserv]   une poire pour la soif 

 

 J'appelle ça le garage  :  la pièce où on descend les meubles  pendant qu'on en retapisse une autre..ou qu'on change la moquette    :Very Happy: 

  Pour résumer ton  affaire ...

 Ton kernel d'Ubuntu installé automatiquement par ce truc de m... d'installeur d'ubuntu est sur  la même partition que ton  /boot d'Ubuntu et ton  /grub d'Ubuntu .. tout est fait pour que ça boote ... et t'as pas refait un kernel Ubuntu 

et tes kernels Gentoo sont sur une autre partition...  que ton grub....  ( là ça marche à tous les coups !  YESSSS ! )

 Bon si j'avais laissé mon premier kernel  sur la partition /boot  séparée hda5 et mis l'autre dans le rep /boot de la hda6 ( système gentoo ), sans monter la hda5 sous /boot de la had6 ( sauf la monter provisoirement sous /dédé ou /toto ou /martine-installe-la-gentoo,  le temps de changer l'entrée de boot pour mettre le chemin de mon nouveau kernel gentoo sur la /hda6 , dans le menu de boot sur la hda5, ça aurait marché...   :Very Happy: 

Au vu de  ton exemple  fallait être conne pour mettre le second kernel dans la /boot où il y a grub (stage 2 , grub.conf et patin couffin  ) et de virer le premier... sauf à réinstaller grub... avec root= et setup = ( certes simple et efficace, mais moins souple  : j'adore tes noms de kernel,  nemo13   :Very Happy: .  

Mais puisque  je suis partie pour en faire quelques uns avant de trouver la bonne conf... 

  ( sauf qu'en cas de formatage de la partition / de gentoo si c'est le binz, faut pas forcément  ruiner ses vieux kernels ...  )

----------

## ghoti

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   title=Gentoo Linux
> 
> root=(hd0,4)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda6 
> ...

 

Oui mais finalement, quel est le véritable nom du fichier? kernel-2.6.18-r6 ou bien kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6   :Question:   :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> On ne réinstalle pas grub à chaque fois qu'on installe un système sur son disque.. 
> 
>  Justement l'avantage de le mettre dans une partition séparée  c'est aussi de ne pas avoir à le réinstaller si on reformate la partition système 
> 
>  Je ne comprend pas qu'avec gentoo  on soit obligé de refaire l'install de grub à chaque réinstall du système

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Gentoo n'a jamais obligé de réinstaller grub à chaque fois ! Où as-tu vu ça ?

Quand on rajoute un noyau, peu importe la distrib d'origine, il suffit de copier le noyau dans la partition (ou le répertoire) boot et d'ajuster les entrées de menu.lst. Je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème   :Confused: 

Il faut aussi avoir à l'esprit que grub est indépendant de tout système d'exploitation. C'est en sois un mini-système d'exploitation rudimentaire dont le seul but est de booter à peu près n'importe quel autre OS.

Le fait qu'il soit installé par telle ou telle distrib n'a strictement aucune importance. A cette nuance près que s'il est installé à partir de gentoo, il sera mis à jour comme n'importe quel package.

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre sur la même partoche il n' est pas capable  de retrouver le kernel si  jamais  il n'est pas exactement à la même place

 

Désolé mais c'est totalement faux : comme tu le dis bien, grub est insensible à la position physique des noyaux, au contraire de lilo !

Ton problème doit donc être ailleurs.

Vérifie les noms de tes fichiers. Une erreur de frappe est si vite arrivée ...  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, si tu pouvais également nous lister le contenu de ton /boot ...

----------

## Jacqueline

OUPPPS 

Merci gothi !

L'amour ou plutôt le stress de l'install doit rendre aveugle.... ( j'ai du lire 2.6.18-r6 )  et entre les deux installs je suis passée de 2006.0 à 2006.1..... et la fin :18-r6  c'est cool  !  

J'ai honte !  

Mais un oeil extérieur est le bienvenu.. ( surtout celui d'un matou paisible, super ce chat sur ton avatar  !  )  

Merci et j'essaye la modif avec le nom correct dans le menu de boot  illico.... 

[EDIT] Mais oui ça boote d'enfer ! ( avec le bon nom  ! shame on me )   Plus que emerge et la conf  Xorg Nvidia, alsa , KDE, konqueror et .......la suite !

KISSSSSS !!!![EDIT]Last edited by Jacqueline on Wed Jan 10, 2007 12:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GaMeS

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KISSSSSS !!!!

 

Et ben dit donc gothi tu es gaté !

----------

## ghoti

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*   
> 
> KISSSSSS !!!! 
> 
> Et ben dit donc gothi tu es gaté !

 

 :Laughing: 

Que veux-tu : le charme de la cinquantaine...   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *GaMeS wrote:*    *Jacqueline wrote:*   
> 
> KISSSSSS !!!! 
> 
> Et ben dit donc gothi tu es gaté ! 
> ...

 

Rhaaa ! encore 2 ans à attendre  :Embarassed: 

----------

